# how long do villagers stay angry for?



## vvindows98 (Jan 11, 2018)

..i was trying to do the PWP diving trick and accidentally pushed Katt too much, now she's angry and won't suggest anything
how long do I have to wait before I can talk to her again? (also I feel so bad lmao help)


----------



## Antonio (Jan 11, 2018)

Hound00med said:


> He'll stop being sad in a short while and he'll be right as rain again afterwards



This applies to angry aswell. It should go away in a short period of time.

Source: He'll stop being sad in a short while and he'll be right as rain again afterwards [/QUOTE]"]Here


----------



## Dracule (Jan 11, 2018)

I’d probably say around 5 minutes or less. Usually when I go inside a building and come out, the villager isn’t angry anymore.

I’ve done the same thing with making my Uchi angry because of PWP farming, haha.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 11, 2018)

In WW, I made Tipper mad, and she stormed up and down the beach for 45 minutes! LOL 

I told her, her makeup looked clownish.


----------



## hoodathotit (Jan 11, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> In WW, I made Tipper mad, and she stormed up and down the beach for 45 minutes! LOL
> 
> I told her, her makeup looked clownish.



You're lucky you weren't gored by those stubby horns.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 11, 2018)

hoodathotit said:


> You're lucky you weren't gored by those stubby horns.



LOL 

She had steam coming out of her head, it was hilarious! 
WW had some seriously witty dialogue. ^_^


----------



## Dracule (Jan 11, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> In WW, I made Tipper mad, and she stormed up and down the beach for 45 minutes! LOL
> 
> I told her, her makeup looked clownish.



Jeez, 45 minutes? That’s crazy, haha. Though I guess it was deserved.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 12, 2018)

I think it really depends on if they are in the same frame as you when it is happening. If I leave and come back a little later they will act like nothing happened. If I hang around for whatever reason, they seem to keep the emotion longer than usual.


----------

